# look for drivers motherboard DELL optiflex GX 270 motherboard Phoenix



## nightswing (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello,

I'm looking for the drivers onboard 
motherboard Phoenix 1.10.A03 of a 
DELL computer GX270:

- ethernet controller
- multimedia audiocontroller
- videocontroller VGAcompatible

Who can help me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.
Here is a link for your drivers:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...PLX_PNT_CEL_GX270&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## nightswing (Nov 3, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to TSF.
> Here is a link for your drivers:
> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...PLX_PNT_CEL_GX270&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
> ...


----------



## nightswing (Nov 3, 2008)

Thx for the answer: it was very usefull


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Did you find all your drivers?
Bill


----------

